# PSAT tag 500.00 reward



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

When the PSAT hits the surface, it begins transmitting its data. These data are in a summary form (time spent in specific temperature and depth bins, by four hour blocks, plus location info), and we don't get all of it (a satellite must be overhead to receive it). It is still very useful, but if we actually recover the tag, we get all of the detailed data on depth and water temperature recorded every 10 seconds since the tag was placed on the fish (in this case, for about 80 days). So it would be wonderful if we can recover the tag. It will help us learn a lot more about where the fish go (or how much they stay in residence), and what depth and water temperature they prefer throughout the day, and how they behave after release from longline gear.


It can be quite difficult to spot the tag, as it is not large (see attached example of tag, held by someone who recovered one in the Bahamas). But we have twice guided fishermen successfully to the tag by sending text messages or emails to them with updates on the location, direction and speed of drift. Unfortunately, we don't have an easy way to reimburse anyone for their expenses looking for the tag. On the other hand, IF the tag is actually recovered and returned to us, we have a standard data recovery fee of $500 that we will send to whoever recovered the tag and sent it to us.


If there is interest, and I can provide updated drift locations at varying intervals between 15 minutes and 2 hours, depending on the satellites. Ideally, this could be done satellite phone or email, or with someone relaying the locations by radio.


We also have a scanner that will help us locate the tag. But it is here in Miami. We are considering how we might bring that to the scene, but we need to be sure that there is a way out to the tag. Or if you know anyone up there that might have such a radio directional scanner?


Here is the latest info on the tag. I've attached a map showing the history of the drift, and one showing just the past day. At 10:26 AM (Pensacola time) the tag was located near 29° 53' 25" N, 86° 57' 05" W, and has recently been drifting more or less WNW at about half a knot. Unfortunately, the tags usually transmit only for 6-7 days (although some have gone several days longer). This one will have been transmitting for 4 days as of 5 PM. 

Anyone interested in searching, retreiving contact Craig Brown <[email protected]>


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

So what type of fish is the PSAT attatched to? I am assuming a billfish of some sort.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Yellowfin Tuna


----------

